# Trying to find the value of a vintage Delta 46-400 lathe



## woodman44 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am looking to buy my first lathe. Hoping to turn bowls from logs and salt & peppermills to start. I am trying to keep my investment at or below $ 1,000 for the lathe and a 4 jaw chuck.

I found a Delta/Rockwell Model 46-400 vintage 1960's lathe: 1 HP, 12" swing (16" over the gap), 38" bed with variable speed range of 300-3,000 rpm in very good shape.

Does anyone have a resource to determine the fair market value of this lathe?

Much appreciated,

Ken


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

An old lathe isn't worth much although I don't know why. They are always coming up on Craigslist for a few hundred dollars. There is currently a Delta 46-111 for $125 on my Craigslist. For what you are making I would suggest a mini or midi lathe. The Rikon or a Delta would be a good choice. I have a 46-460 that I am selling for $485 to give you an idea of price. A nice Rikon would gor for around $300.


----------



## woodman44 (Jun 3, 2011)

Art,

Are you pleased with your 46-460 lathe? Was it made in the USA or Taiwan? Where are you located in case I would like to see it?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

I also have a Delta 46-460, bought new 2-1/2 yrs ago. I have made many bowls 11"+ from logs. It is much more lathe than most others of that size.

I used it every day for 1-1/2 years, probably averaged 4-6 hours a day. I had problems with the electronics, Delta was very good about fixing, and finally replaced it with the newer version, with improved electronics. To be fair, I used it much more than the average turner, and as long as the new electronics are good, it is a fantastic lathe. The newest features make it well worth the price. Modern lathes have variable speed, and reverse. I wouldn't dream if turning without either feature. The banjo (holds the tool rest) is very easy to move and adjust. Some older lathes are much more cumbersome. I could not do the type of turning I do with my original antique lathe, took too long to adjust the tool rest and tail stock.

The only reason it gets less use now, is that I finally bought a large 20" 600 lb. so I could make cowboy hats. Now they share the work load. The feel and precision (of the Delta 46-460) are much better than others of that size, and it made learning to turn a pleasure. I've used Jet minis, and other cheaper brands, they just don't feel as good to use, and are less powerful.

Unfortunately, it's difficult to stay below $1,000, but if you get a used one that someone mentioned, maybe. There are many extras to throw money at, don't skimp on grinder wheels for sharpening. Craft Supply in Utah has wheels meant for turning tools. You can't do good work without learning to sharpen frequently.

I've used many chucks, the best and most expensive are One Way, and Vicmark. I have several Nova chucks, they are a close 3rd, and most of their jaws are interchangeable. My first was a Barracuda, from Penn State, it's junk, very poor engineering, but I was told they have improved it since I got mine.

Hope this helps


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Carl, would love to see a video of turning a cowboy hat.....


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OK James, and we will expect pictures, when you do one. :dance3:
Chris Ramsay Turns a Cowboy Hat: Video Slideshow - YouTube


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*...to the Dark Side......*



JOAT said:


> OK James, and we will expect pictures, when you do one. :dance3:
> Chris Ramsay Turns a Cowboy Hat: Video Slideshow - YouTube


Hi Theo, I have intention of adding a lathe to my backyard 'collection". 

There are turners at my Men's Shed that can handle that for me....


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

James,

Thanks for the interest in the cowboy hat turning. I actually took a 3 day class, made one there, and several miniature hats. I plan to make more, but in the last year, haven't had a chance. When I can, I will make a vid.

I appreciate all the advice, pictures, and videos others have put up here, has been a great help in getting started routing.

Carl


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

woodman44 said:


> I am looking to buy my first lathe. Hoping to turn bowls from logs and salt & peppermills to start. I am trying to keep my investment at or below $ 1,000 for the lathe and a 4 jaw chuck.
> 
> I found a Delta/Rockwell Model 46-400 vintage 1960's lathe: 1 HP, 12" swing (16" over the gap), 38" bed with variable speed range of 300-3,000 rpm in very good shape.
> 
> ...


As for the lathe you are looking at if it is the one I am thinking of it has a reeves drive which can be extremely problematic keeping it running. You want to make sure the bearings are good and make sure the center point on the headstock lines up with a center point in the tailstock.

Here is one that is a good lathe for the money. It will do everything you need and will give you some room to grow. Buy Nova 1624-44 Wood Lathe at Woodcraft
I have its big brother the Nova DVR XP.

I would also look at the Jet 1221 1 hp VS with reverse and 5 yr warranty. I make bowls, ornaments, peppermills, mini birdhouses, lidded boxes, etc on it all the time. I also bought 3 grizzly H6265 chucks for $109 each. They are a clone to the Vicmarc so all the jaws will fit the grizzly. I bought 3 of them for about the same price as brand names. I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

woodman44 said:


> Art,
> 
> Are you pleased with your 46-460 lathe? Was it made in the USA or Taiwan? Where are you located in case I would like to see it?
> 
> ...


I believe they are all made in Taiwan. Sorry but I sold it the other day although I do have a brand new one that I am selling for $585 this one may also be sold but I'm not sure. I am selling them because I bought a Powermatic mustard monster. I'm in 
Le Roy NY between Rochester and Buffalo.


----------



## woodman44 (Jun 3, 2011)

BernieW said:


> As for the lathe you are looking at if it is the one I am thinking of it has a reeves drive which can be extremely problematic keeping it running. You want to make sure the bearings are good and make sure the center point on the headstock lines up with a center point in the tailstock.
> 
> Here is one that is a good lathe for the money. It will do everything you need and will give you some room to grow. Buy Nova 1624-44 Wood Lathe at Woodcraft
> I have its big brother the Nova DVR XP.
> ...


Bernie,

I have narrowed my search down to the Nova 1624-44 for $ 950 as you recommended or the Delta 46-460 with the extended bed/stand & chuck (used) for about $ 650. The $ savings on the Delta feels good but I am concerned about the parts/service of Delta due to the unstable history and the Taiwan ownership.

Any thoughts???


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, I think the Nova would be a better choice.


----------



## woodman44 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks to all who have sent your suggestions. Bernie, I took your advice and decided to jump on the Woodcraft sale price on the Nova 1624 for $ 950 plus their Super Nova 2 chuck package with 3 sets of jaws for $ 200 that usually sells for $ 255 or more.

Now I need a bowl gouge so I can mount some of the logs I have been collecting. Any suggestions on a gouge is appreciated. I have a set of Windsor 8 piece lathe tools for starters but I want to get a better (not the best) bowl gouge(s). 

My turning club recommends the Artisan 1/2" super flute bowl gouge for a good value/quality. I also have seen on the LJ forum folks speak highly of the Thompson tools which are a better quality and a bit higher in price.

Anyone with an opinion on these or others...

Thanks,


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Check out Lyle Jamieson on Youtube as well as his web site.


----------



## woodman44 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks to all who offered their advice & opinions. I decided to buy the Nova 1624-44 from Woodcraft while it was on sale for $ 950. They also included the Nove Super 2 chuck with 3 additional jaws for $ 200 which I thought was a very good deal.

Regards,
Ken


----------

